

CNET forbidden from reviewing Aereo following CBS-Dish controversy - uptown
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/25/3915406/cnet-forbidden-reviewing-aereo-cbs-dish-controversy

======
uptown
CBS is making a pretty good list of everything I'll probably now buy.

